
Female drivers feel abandoned by Uber and Lyft after reporting a sexual assault - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/19/uber-lyft-female-drivers-sexual-assault
======
Bostonian
Male passengers are more likely than female passengers to sexually assault
female drivers, and male drivers are more likely to sexually assault female
passengers. Laws could be changed to allow female drivers to express a
preference for female passengers and vice versa. Sometimes "discrimination" is
rational.

------
Fjolsvith
Nearly 40 years ago, my wife worked as a bartender while a young woman. Two of
the regular bar patrons sexually assaulted her at her home. Her boss
threatened to fire her if she reported them because he would lose the revenue
from those two heavy drinkers.

Why does this theme seem to persist nowadays?

